# NEW OWNER INFO



## BRUNO1955 (Sep 15, 2010)

JUST GOT MY R35 YESTERDAY AND AFTER SOME INFO PLEASE WERE WILL THE VIN NUMBER ETC BE LOCATED ON THE CAR, ALSO DOES THE SAT NAV SYSTEM PICK UP MOBILE SPEED CAMERAS, OR IS IT BEST TO GET A ROAD ANGEL
CHEERS Ron


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

BRUNO1955 said:


> JUST GOT MY R35 YESTERDAY AND AFTER SOME INFO PLEASE WERE WILL THE VIN NUMBER ETC BE LOCATED ON THE CAR, ALSO DOES THE SAT NAV SYSTEM PICK UP MOBILE SPEED CAMERAS, OR IS IT BEST TO GET A ROAD ANGEL
> CHEERS Ron


Hi Ron,

Welcome to the forum and your new GT-R, the VIN number can be located on pretty much ANY panel/part you care to look at on a R35, I have never seen a car with a VIN sticker in so many places. The Sat Nav appears to have only the static cameras listed and then not quite all, so I would only use it as a guide and a Road Angle would be a better bet for a full solution.

One last thing in passed, when you use all CAPS in your post it is the equivalent of SHOUTING :chairshot


----------



## BRUNO1955 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Thank you*

Cheers Arcam

Much appreciated advice about Caps, just been lazy.
Regarding stickers thought someone had some extras they wanted to get rid of!
The Road Angel is a definite as was out earlier and the sat nav did not pick a static camera up, it would be a pity to have the car for a few weeks and me without a licence!!!
Thanks very much 

Ron


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

BRUNO1955 said:


> Cheers Arcam
> 
> Much appreciated advice about Caps, just been lazy.
> Regarding stickers thought someone had some extras they wanted to get rid of!
> ...


LOL! No probs Ron, I like the bit about someone have extra stickers for your car thought 

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

on the left side of the window (EDM) and on the chassis itself if you open the engine bonnet. (also under one cap on the driversside).

On JDM cars only on the chassis + cap on the driversside near the brake fluid cap


----------

